# Receiver geht nicht mehr an



## Guru4GPU (5. April 2015)

Hallo erstmal

Ich habe gestern von einem Bekannten einen AV Receiver geschenkt bekommen, welcher laut ihm sich nicht mehr anschalten lässt. Es handelt sich hier um den Yamaha RX V571, welcher außer ein paar Kratzern und Staub wie neu aussieht, nur dass er eben nicht mehr anzuschalten ist. Wenn ich den Stecker in die Dose stecke, passiert gar nichts, kein Geräusch/Leuchten. Ton kommt auch keiner aus den Boxen, die ich zur Probe angeschlossen habe. Könnt ihr mir helfen? (Wäre schön, da spare ich mir einiges). Danke im voraus. 

MfG Guru


----------



## informatrixx (5. April 2015)

Bin zwar kein Elektroniker,
aber ich hab das Gefühl, dass da Kondensator(en)-Fehler haben (könnten) ...?


----------



## Guru4GPU (5. April 2015)

Ich glaube auch dass es an einem Kondensator liegt, denn die werden mit dem alter ja schwächer, aber ich habe keine Ahnung (wenn) welcher Elko defekt sein könnte, ich bin auch kein Fachmann


----------



## informatrixx (5. April 2015)

Manchmal kann man bei Elkos optisch sehen,
wenn die ausgebeult sind oben, nicht mehr flach sind.

Aber ich hoffe mal, dass hier noch bessere Kenner sind,
die sich mit der Materie auskennen


----------



## Guru4GPU (5. April 2015)

Also ausgebeult ist da nix soweit ich erkennen kann, etwas verkokeltes schon gar nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: kann bitte jemand meinen Tread zu "Multmedia" verschieben? Thx


----------



## drstoecker (5. April 2015)

Also wenn noch nichteinmal die standbylampe leuchtet könnte das Netzteil durch sein. Evtl. Kurzschluss etc. Ich denke am besten du entsorgt das teil oder Verkauf an Bastler.


----------



## Chinaquads (5. April 2015)

Feinsicherung oben links ist noch in Ordnung ?


----------



## Guru4GPU (5. April 2015)

Ja die ist noch in Ordnung, es gibt keine sichtbaren Schäden; weiß aber trotzdem nicht woran es liegen könnte


----------



## Guru4GPU (5. April 2015)

Gibt es vielleicht noch etwas was ich austauschen/nachlöten kann? Oder gibt es keine Rettung mehr? 

MfG Guru


----------



## Olstyle (5. April 2015)

Alle Sicherungen Tauschen und wenn es dann nicht geht mit dem Multimeter gucken wo überhaupt Spannung an kommt(bzw. vorher prüfen schadet natürlich auch nicht).
Wenn letzteres für dich schon kompliziert klingt dann lass es direkt sein.
 Totalausfall ohne sichtbare Spuren ist jedenfalls kaum ein kaputter Kondensator, die sieht man ganz gut und irgendwas passiert dann meist immer noch wenn man Spannung anlegt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

> Alle Sicherungen Tauschen


Ja so ein Phänomen hatte ich auch schon mal, die war scheinbar heil aber trotzdem defekt


----------



## Guru4GPU (5. April 2015)

Ich werde mir mal ein Multimeter ausleihen, bin zwar kein Profi aber ich weiß wie man Kontakte prüft, ich melde mich wieder wenn ich fündig werde 

MfG Guru


----------



## dekay55 (5. April 2015)

Moment mal, du hast Null Ahnung von Elektronik und willst das Teil Reparieren ? Du willst ohne Schaltplan mal wild irgendwo rummessen ? 
FINGER WEG!!! An einem offenem 230V Geraet das auch noch angeschlossen ist hat ein leie nix zu suchen, und reparieren solltest du ebenso wenig, da du Leie bist kannst du vieleicht nen kaputtes Bauteil austauschen aber du kannst niemals mit gewissheit sagen was überhaupt die Ursache ist für den Defekt die muss man ebenfalls suche und nicht nur den Defekt. 

Wie kommt man überhaupt drauf das es nen Elko sein soll ? Der defekt ist sicher KEIN Elko und der Auslöser sicher ebenfalls nicht, passt nicht zum Fehlerbild. Auserdem geht so schnell nen Elko nicht hopps, ja sie werden Aelter und Schwaecher und je billiger desto weniger Lebenzeit. Aber nach IPC Normen müssen Elkos eine gewisse Lebenszeit haben, und die ist nichtmal ansatzweise bei dem Yamaha erreicht. 


Bitte lass es sein, Fachmann aufsuchen, Kostenvoranschlag machen lassen, Feststellen das es ein Wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden ist und das ding dann Entsorgen. 

Oder spar dir den mist und schmeis ihn gleich weg oder verschenk ihn an einen Elektronik Bastler der Equipment hat um das Teil fachgerecht instand zu setzen. 
Multimeter nützt dir allein nix, du brauchst nen Oszi und den Schaltplan. Und selbst dann wird dir das Wissen fehlen wie man überhaupt Bauteile auf einen Defekt prüft. Wie z.b ein Kondensator da kannst mit Multimeter allein rein garnix feststellen.



*EDIT :* Ich glaube ich hab den Fehler auf den ersten Blick schon gefunden, vermute Explodierter Kondensator durch Defekt am Netzteil.  Ich bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher den geplatzen Kondensator zu sehen. 

Tschuldige aber bitte wenn ich dir keine weiteren Hinweise gebe, denn das was ich sehe da darfst du als leie nichts machen nach dem VDE Normen, lass dir nen Kostenvoranschlag geben, bis 150€ okay ab 150€ sein lassen da kannst das teil auch Gebraucht kaufen ist dann ein Wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden.


----------



## nfsgame (5. April 2015)

Full Ack @dfence... Lass die Finger davon - du scheinst, ohne dir nah treten zu wollen, null Plan davon zu haben, was du da machen willst.  Manchmal wäre ich echt für eine Anpassung der Forenregeln - das ist manchmal echt Haarsträubend was hier abgeht und was für Leute an hohen Spannungen und Strömen rumwursteln wollen...


----------



## Guru4GPU (5. April 2015)

Sorry, Doppelpost


----------



## Guru4GPU (5. April 2015)

Dann werde ich lieber die Finger davon lassen, am besten verkaufe oder verschenke ich den AVR, wird wohl das beste sein. 150 € habe ich eben icht einfach mal zur Hand.

PS: ich habe weder etwas im Inneren angefasst noch das Gerät am Netz hängwn lassen, als ich es geöffnet habe, also bitte keine Panik, ich bin nicht lebensmüde :o.

MfG Guru


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

Ist auch besser so, es gibt für so etwas nicht ohne Grund einen Lehrberuf


----------



## dekay55 (5. April 2015)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Dann werde ich lieber die Finger davon lassen, am besten verkaufe oder verschenke ich den AVR, wird wohl das beste sein. 150 € habe ich eben icht einfach mal zur Hand.
> 
> PS: ich habe weder etwas im Inneren angefasst noch das Gerät am Netz hängwn lassen, als ich es geöffnet habe, also bitte keine Panik, ich bin nicht lebensmüde :o.
> 
> MfG Guru



Du hast aber nicht vorher die Kondensatoren entladen  Nen defekter Kondensator kann unter umstaenden nen deftigen stromschlag am "deckel" abgeben. 
Kann besonders bei den größen Kondensatoren von Netzteil und verstaerker sehr schmerzhaft sein.


----------

